# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  10 librat qe duhet lexuar secili shqiptar

## FISI.SOLITERIT

Përshendetje,

Shoqëria jonë është larguar jashtëzakonisht nga libri. Tërë kjo ka bërë që librat të jenë sa më largë shoqërisë tonë në përgjithësi, sidomos Kosova ( prej nga jam) është e prekur nga mosinteresimi për lexim. Kjo situatë është me të vërtetë e vështirë, sidomos nësë ke vullnetin për ti stimuluar për të lexuar libra. 

Duke hulumtuar vet për 10 librat që duhet lexuar secili Shqiptar u ndala te 1 thenje që më ka pëlqyer edhe ia kam sugjeruar të afërmve të mi të cilët nuk e dëshirojnë leximin aspak, ku thënja thot  Librat sikur shokët, duhet të jenë disa dhe mirë të zgjedhur (Joineriana).Për këtë arsyje une besoj që dikush nga ju do ta krijoj 10-shin më të mirë që të paktën të lexohen 10 libra të mirë.

Mirëpo, njohuritë e atyre që nuk kanë lexar sa duhet, sigurisht që do ta kenë të vështirë të I zgjedhin librat me të mirë, prandaj unë po I përcaktoj kriteriumet të cilat do të mund të kontribuonin në përzgjedhjen e 10 librave më të dashur për Shqiptarët.
Konisederoj që kriterimet kryesore mund të jenë:

Njohuri të përgjithëshmeNgritje kulturoreAtdhedashuriHumanizëm dhe pozitivitetI shkurtë dhe atraktiv


Top 10-shi im për momentin është:

1.	Lahuta e Malcise  Gjergj Fishta
2.	Poezitë më të zgjedhura të shkrimtarëve Shqiptar.
3.	Kështjella  Ismail Kadare 
4.	Alkimisti  Paulo Kohelho
5.	I huaji  Albert Kamy 
6.	Emri Trendafilit  Umberto Eko
7.	Kronikë në gurë  Ismail Kadare
8.	Tre Shoket  Remark
9.	Si te sillemi me njerëzit  Dale Carnegie 
10.	Psikologjia e suksesit 123  Dale Carnegie

----------


## desaparacidos

I huaji, pse?

----------


## devi_666

a mund te gjesh ndonje nga keto libra online ?   FLM

Alkimisti  Paulo Kohelho
I huaji  Albert Kamy 
Si te sillemi me njerëzit  Dale Carnegie 
Psikologjia e suksesit 123  Dale Carnegie

----------


## desaparacidos

bollme kete <I huaji

----------


## Linda-uk

une do preferoja te tjere libra

----------


## Endless

> une do preferoja te tjere libra


Do preferoje libra ekonomik? Pse s'na thua arsyen pse do preferoje te tjere dhe jo keta. S'eshte se jam ndonje lexues i shquar librash, po kam degjuar qe disa nga librat me siper kane qene shume te pelqyer. Sidomos ai Kronike ne Gure dhe Alkimisti nga ky Pablo djali.

----------


## Linda-uk

> Do preferoje libra ekonomik? Pse s'na thua arsyen pse do preferoje te tjere dhe jo keta. S'eshte se jam ndonje lexues i shquar librash, po kam degjuar qe disa nga librat me siper kane qene shume te pelqyer. Sidomos ai Kronike ne Gure dhe Alkimisti nga ky Pablo djali.


mbase ngaqe shumicen si kam lexuar, sorry
lista ime do ishte 

Strangely Like War nga Derrick Jensen and George Draffan

Tourist Season nga  Carl Hiassen flet per korrupsionin dhe eko krimin

The Tall Man nga Chloe Hooper
drejtesi e dyshuar ne australi kjo, liber shume i bukur

 Down and Out in Paris and London nga George Orwell
flet per emigrantet.

On Her Majesty's Secret Service shkruar nga Ian Fleming
pak a shume si Bond film
kto me kujtohen per momentin

----------


## Linda-uk

ah edhe libri tjeter qe me ka pelqyer eshte Harku i triumfit nga Remark, histori dashuri e pasluftes, shume i bukur
e gjithashtu  Twilight Saga, histori dashurie vampiresh, me terheqin shume kta me vampire, hehe

----------


## Endless

Te pelqenkan librat tip policesk, eh? Mos na je ndonje agjente e fshehte e MI-16-es moj cupe? hehe

Nejse mos ta kthejme temen ne chit-chat. Para se te shkoj te regjistrohem ne biblioteke ndonje dit do ti rikthehem dhe njehere kesaj teme, te shikoj ndonje nga titujt e librave qe na sugjerove, dhe po gjeta ndonje do te them pershtypjet.  :ngerdheshje: 

Eshte edhe opsioni tjeter qe mund edhe mos te regjistrohem fare ne biblioteke dhe mos ta marr mundimin qe mos te lexoj asnje nga keta librat qe jane permend ketu te kjo teme, mos tu ngelet qefi. lol

Shendet!

----------


## Linda-uk

cdo njeri ka shijet personale, dhe  une mundohem ti respektoj ato. sme ngelet qefi aspak.

----------


## lalina90

pershendetje a mund te ma gjej referatin apo disa shenime nga vepra e Ismail Kadares "Kronik ne gur " faleminderit tung

----------


## busavata

lexoje romanin Kronikë në gurë

----------


## argonaut

Që të përcaktosh 10 librat që duhet të lexojnë shqiptarët, duhet t'i kesh lexuar gjithë librat e botës dhe t'i njohësh shqiptarët një për një. As një i vetëm nga librat e mësipërm nuk hyn te kryeveprat botërore. Pa lexuar Migjenin nuk ja vlen të lexosh asnjërin prej tyre.

----------


## Xhemal Gora

1-Spartaku
2-Iliada dhe odisea
3-Hamleti
4-Lufta dhe paqja
5-Konti i montekristos
6-Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur
7-keshtjella
8-harku i triumfit
9-Poezi te zgjedhura( Ismail kadare)
10-Te jetosh, te dashurosh, te kuptohesh(Leo Buckalia)

----------


## ARKIA

> Që të përcaktosh 10 librat që duhet të lexojnë shqiptarët, duhet t'i kesh lexuar gjithë librat e botës dhe t'i njohësh shqiptarët një për një. As një i vetëm nga librat e mësipërm nuk hyn te kryeveprat botërore. Pa lexuar Migjenin nuk ja vlen të lexosh asnjërin prej tyre.


*Migjeni* eshte shpirti , temperamenti, zemra , fytyra, duart, familja, hapsira, dhimbja, loti, kenga, arti, drita e shqiptarit ne nje te vetme.Te gjithe Rilindasit ishin te tille. 
Pa dyshim hapsi i temes ka sjelle disa sygjerime mjaft te goditura(te pakten 4 nga ato i njoh). 
Une do te shtoja se mbi cdo tjeter ne shqiptareve na mungon libri i historise, Kushtetuta e RPDSH(4% e kane lexuar dhe 1 % e kane kuptuar perfshi parlamentaret), si dhe deklarata per te drejtat e njeriut. Gjithashtu Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit nuk do te ishte apak me poshte.
Gezuar!

----------


## MARGUS

E Sindirela!!?,.Borbardha!? Pinokio,,,,,

----------


## BROZALINI

Mire, mire kishte per te qene leximi, jo vetem i librave te mesiperm, por i cdo libri qe te bjen ne dore, pavaresisht nga v erat. Secili prej tyre te hap nje dritare ne jete. Po, c'e do se nuk po lexon askush, perjashtuar ndonje nxenes qe e ka per detyre ta beje recension. Ua kane marre mendte " Telenovelat ", por ato s'kane as gjysmen e subjektit te librit, sepse shkrimtari futet ne labirintet e shpirtit te personazheve, ndersa telenovela ka vec dukjen e jashtme cka s'vlen pa psikologjine e perjetimet e heroit. Do t'u rekomandoja edhe nje liber tjeter qe pakkush ia ka degjuar titullin: "Shqipja Arbnore", shkruar nga nje italo-arberesh, TERENCIO TOCI, botim, 1943. Autori eshte pushkatuar nga regjimi diktatorial i E. Hoxhes. Tregimet jane te shkurtera, por shume prekes dhe edukues, sepse trajtojne ne menyre artistike disa vecori te shqiptareve ne perputhje me nomet e Kanunit te Lekes. Lexonie, po e gjetet, se nuk do te jete kohe e humbur.

----------


## argonaut

> *Migjeni* eshte shpirti , temperamenti, zemra , fytyra, duart, familja, hapsira, dhimbja, loti, kenga, arti, drita e shqiptarit ne nje te vetme.Te gjithe Rilindasit ishin te tille. 
> Pa dyshim hapsi i temes ka sjelle disa sygjerime mjaft te goditura(te pakten 4 nga ato i njoh). 
> Une do te shtoja se mbi cdo tjeter ne shqiptareve na mungon libri i historise, Kushtetuta e RPDSH(4% e kane lexuar dhe 1 % e kane kuptuar perfshi parlamentaret), si dhe deklarata per te drejtat e njeriut. Gjithashtu Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit nuk do te ishte apak me poshte.
> Gezuar!


Më pëlqeu ajo që shkruan për Migjenin, por mbetem me atë që 10 librat që duhet të lexohen nuk janë këta, pavarësisht disa autorëve të mëdhenj si Albert Camus,  Umberto Eco apo dhe Kadare( i vetmi pas Migjenit ). Por të lësh jashte Dante, Goethe, Poe, Sartre apo dhe filozofë si Machiavelli. Schopenhauer dhe Nietzsche nuk më duket me vënd. Gëzuar e përshëndetje!

----------


## ggoni

Mer intereson a mundet qe mire ndonje liber shqip nga interneti. Jane disa si Luli vocer, libri i gabimeve etj. por jo dicka me shume.

----------


## rinor.1

jam i interesuar per librin psikologjia e suksesit 1 nese e ka dikush mund te ma postoje ju lutem

----------

